# 5 a side football in HK



## Parfitt

Hi,

We are looking to play in a 5 a side football league. Does anyone know of one?

Thanks


----------



## dannyhunt84

Parfitt said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to play in a 5 a side football league. Does anyone know of one?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Parfitt,

Google 'power soccer HK', the new season is about to start so not sure if you'll be able to get in to a league on time, but it's well run and the quality isn't too bad.

Cheers,

Danny


----------



## newtothekong

*5 a side*

Hello Parfitt and Danny

I'm keen to get involved in a bit of 5 a side if you know of any gaps or opportunities?

Best

James


----------



## dmist

Hi have recently relocated to hong kong from the u k and looking for a game of 5s if anyone is looking for a spare player

Cheers


----------



## Beardan

Hi,

I play in a 7-a-side comp called S7 (or something like that) usually out of Happy Valley. Try and google that or M7 comp on Monday nights. Also out of Happy Valley.

Here is a link that is down at the moment but hopefully up soon: if you google ssleag you will hopefully get some info. May need a Chinese friend to help you translate..!!

Dan


----------



## AllAboutFootball

Power Soccer are starting a new league in Discovery Bay. its 6-a-side and there are still spaces available to register a team.

Outdoor on a Sunday 1-3pm. Quite a good way to meet new people if you are moving out here.


----------

